
Apple approves first adblocker that works within mobile apps - r0h1n
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/2ac67d3c-6b49-11e5-8171-ba1968cf791a.html
======
r0h1n
Sorry about the paid link, but here's the relevant portion:

>> Apple has approved a piece of software for its digital store that enables
iPhone users to block advertisements from appearing in mobile apps such as
those of Facebook, Yahoo and The New York Times.

>> Been Choice was launched in the US this month and is more powerful than
other types of adblocking software on the market, which are only able to
eliminate ads from web pages. The service even prevents Apple delivering ads
to its own News app

...

>> David Yoon, co-founder of Been Choice, said he created the company to give
consumers “a choice about who gets their data, how it gets used, and who
benefits from its value”.

>> To make money, Been Choice plans to allow users to sell their data through
the app. The company is offering to pay people $20 a month if they consent to
being shown ads and allow Been Choice to collect information about how they
use their devices.

>> Mr Yoon said the company gives users “a clear choice” about whether they
want to block ads or share in the value created by their data.

